
Show HN: Automatic consolidated Expense tracking and Bill reminders - finart
http://finartapp.in
======
finart
Introducing an android app to securely & automatically track expenses & get
bills due reminders based on texts received on your phone from authorized
service providers. Consolidates data at one place from various accounts &
cards. Intuitive visualization & category trends. 'Private mode' to provide
complete data security. Would love your comments

